

NoSQL First Impressions: Object Databases Missed the Boat - vlucas
http://www.vancelucas.com/blog/nosql-first-impressions-object-databases-missed-the-boat/

======
jmount
NoSQL, ObjectDatabases ... all of these are just the ugly Cobol-era
hierarchical databases trying to make a comeback. These things were so nasty
that SQL seemed like a breath of fresh air, so just wait.

------
billswift
Really sloppy article, about the only thing useful, and it is pretty obvious,
is that your database schema shouldn't be strongly tied to an implementation
language.

